# Miter Saw extensions, both sides or just one?



## cagenuts (Apr 27, 2012)

Morning folks.

I've bought two INCRA Track (52" and 36") to increase the accurate measuring capacity of my Miter Saw. I was originally going to use them as depicted in this picture.

Having gone through the very expensive exercise of importing them, I am now thinking about using the 36" on my Drill Press table like this.

Long story short, could I essentially make do with just one extension like this?

I figure that you are either cutting a long board to an exact length or cutting a short length *off* a long board.

Am I missing anything obvious?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I think having the track and stop on one side of your miter saw will cover >90% of your needs.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

If you have the room, I would always extend both sides. Its always nice to have the support on both sides so you can make cuts without having the board extended way off the table.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 27, 2012)

Wayne, I will have extensions on both sides, just the ability to measure on only one side. Does this make sense?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep…sure does….sorry, I misunderstood what you were trying to do. I would think it would be convienient to have the measure and stops on both sides. Not that you would have to, but it would make things quicker and easier.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Although it would be convenient to have the tapes on both sides of the miter saw, I can see your point in using just one on the saw and one on the drill press. Because of the expense of importing the items, I think I would do it your way. Maybe later, if you are ordering/importing something else, you could include another tape system for the other side of the saw.


----------



## cagenuts (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks very much guys.


----------

